

@lmklater - Easy Scheduled Reminders with Twitter - thenduks
http://ryanfunduk.com/lmklater

======
dools
I think the utility here is severely limited by it's being public.

Wouldn't DM work just as simply? Granted you'd have to follow every single
signup but that can be automated.

~~~
thenduks
Yea that was a concern and a choice we made. It would indeed be completely
trivial to follow people who tweet at the bot.

In the end there were a couple primary reasons I think we decided not to do
that.

First: Nobody really uses direct messages. I don't think I've ever received or
sent even one.

Second: The idea is for it to be trivial, little things. Things that would be
meaningless if seen by someone else. Eg, not "colonoscopy ; tomorrow 3pm", but
more mundane stuff like you know you're going shopping tomorrow so you ask it
"don't forget to buy milk ; tomorrow at noon". I check twitter randomly
throughout the day, so these sorts of jog-my-memory things are useful.

Lastly: We thought that perhaps if it gains any traction a direct message
option could be something available to premium account holders, or something
:)

Definitely don't think of it as a replacement for an alarm on your phone or
something, it's about casual stuff.

"@lmklater check on lmklater post on hn ; in 3 days" :)

------
thenduks
Direct link to the service: <http://lmklater.com>

